# X-trail speaker



## jkwee (Mar 24, 2005)

I am thinking to upgrade my X-trail audio.
Does anyone know the specification of front / back speakers on standard X-trail (2004) . Mounting depth etc.
Because I want to make sure that I can install speakers that I am buying to my X-trail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi jkwee,

I believe you have asked this question in the Australian Forums as well, so I thought I would reply here, as there are existing threads with pictures that talk about the specs of the existing speakers and ways to replace them.

Have a look in this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=87655&highlight=speakers





jkwee said:


> I am thinking to upgrade my X-trail audio.
> Does anyone know the specification of front / back speakers on standard X-trail (2004) . Mounting depth etc.
> Because I want to make sure that I can install speakers that I am buying to my X-trail.


----------

